# 2007 Colnago Extreme C KOM



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Just a heads up... My extremely rare Rasmussen Colnago KOM Extreme C is going on EBAY this weekend.. Just frame, fork, Seatpost and KIng headset.. Frame is extremely clean and in near mint condition. Size is 52 sloping (56 traditional). I have some pics posted in my gallery on here.. I hate to sell it, but it has to go.. Still an extremely light frame... 990 grams vs 950 grams for a new C59.

Thanks

Ill post the EBAY link, once I get it up and running...


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...133285&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_922

Here's my beauty if any of you all are interested.. It is a very rare frame.. You will be the only one in your town to have one.. For sure! ;0)


----------

